# Brand new 120 gallon AGA w/ 2 megaflows



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

Well after 16 years in the hobby I finally decided to go all out. Brand new everything (tank, filter , substrate , heater , stand and canopy. First I bought a Marineland Sedona series stand and canopy. I purchased this stand thinking I was just going to get another 110 gallon tank 48 x 18 x 30 w/ one megaflow . However the fish really don't use the top 10 inches until feeding time . So when I went to LFS to purchase a tank they had a 120 gallon 48" x 24" 1/2 x 25 1/2 " w/ two megaflow for $75 dollars more . It was a no brainer , "give the fish more space w/ the ability for more filtration ". That meant that the stand that I already purchased either had to be sent back or I had to modify what I had. After some more research I decided that I really like the looks of the Sedona series so I decided to modify the stand I bought . Don't worry I have 8 years carpentry exp. so the modification wasn't hard .So ith a newly modified stand and tank with 2 megaflows t,hat meant I would have to find a wet dry filter w 2 intakes. After returning a AGA # 3 wet dry because of very cheap qualities ( seams not glued at top corner and one crack ) I found the MAGNAVORE BERLINER 125 WD on Dr. Fosters on sale for the same price as the AGA # 3. The comparison between the two is night and day. I really can't say enough about my Magnavore WD . I love it , if one could love a wet dry . Now I need a pump so I decided to go w/ 2 Dannon Mag drive 700 's , I went w/ two just incase one pump went down I would be ok for a day or so. . 
This tank is currently cycling "fishless". My plans are to have a all male Peacock & Hap tank. I purchased about 120 pound of lace rock from a cichlid forum member for $110.00 . That's less then a dollar a pound . Apparently the member bought the rock had it about 2 months and decided to get texas holey rock. What a steal!! I couldn't find this for less than 2.35 pound. The substrate is Carib sea Argonite reef floor sand ( 100 pounds ) .Like the 8.2 ph buffer . I had crushed coral in my other tank and couldn't get Ph over 7.8. . I purchased a Rena smart heater and put it in my one megaflow but haven't needed to use it because the heat coming of my two pumps keeps my tank at 78 degrees . Anyway this is just another start but this truely is really fun . I have learned so much in the process and look for more to come .
Please I welcome any suggestions or constuctive criticism. That 's how I learned and continue to learn. I will post more pictures when tank is stocked.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

pics didnt work


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

help having trouble posting pictures


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

upload to photobucket. THen click under the picture where it says IMG. this should highlight the link. Hit CTRL C to copy the link and then click on your topic where you would like the pic and hit CTRL V.


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt35 ... C_0013.jpg
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt35 ... C_0019.jpg
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt35 ... C_0020.jpg
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt35 ... 0016-1.jpg
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt35 ... C_0006.jpg
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt35 ... C_0005.jpg
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt35 ... C_0021.jpg
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt35 ... C_0004.jpg


----------



## killerbee (Dec 21, 2004)

Very nice  let me see if i can help you with your pics:


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

that is a beautiful tank and set-up! Sweet filtration 
What are you going to put in it?


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

that is a sweet looking set up you got there. It will be really awsome once you get the fish in.


----------



## cichlids _killer (Apr 13, 2008)

looking good man ...post some pic with some fish on it when you done


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you Killerbee :thumb:


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

Today I went to the LFS and picked up some plants . Turns out they just got this new line of aquarium plants from this company Penn Plax out of New York. "Sinkers " are heavy weight based plants that keep the plant in place . Corksrew Vallisneria is the plant I picked. I also ordered this plant is a couple different sizes for foreground and background. I'm really impressed w/ it's looks for a fake plant.
Here's the tanks cycling 








Here are some of the fish that are going in the 120 gallon


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

Are those plants real? If so I would add about 50 more and make a nice backdrop for the cichlids


----------



## husker25 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have the same tank and would like to try the same stand modification. Can you tell me how you made your stand wider? Pics please, if possible! By the way, I like your rocks.


----------



## killerbee (Dec 21, 2004)

tlspmm said:


> Thank you Killerbee :thumb:


Your welcome and very nice setup


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

More plants and fish coming!


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

tlspmm said:


> More plants and fish coming!


Sweet looking tank, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Gotta love a new sqeaky-clean tank!
Love the look, CONGRATS! =D>


----------



## FloodXL (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice tank and fish! Out of pure curiosity are the loaches staying? I have a tiger loach in my mbuna tank which I love, cool to see someone else with some loach in their malawi tank!

Cheers.


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

> Nice tank and fish! Out of pure curiosity are the loaches staying? I have a tiger loach in my mbuna tank which I love, cool to see someone else with some loach in their malawi tank!


Yes the clown loaches are staying. I've had them for about six months and I really haven't had any problems. They get along with all the other fish and bring a vibrant orange to the tank.


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is the rest of the corskscrew villisneria I ordered. Finally after 2 weeks it came in .YEAH!!!!
Anyway hope everyone like my vision. Plan on adding about 5 more fish and 18watt UV sterlizer. My filter polishes the water but there seems to be a haze from the lighting. I have done a water change but it hasn't seemed to get that CRYSTAL clear look. My water parameters are fine. . What do you guys and gals think? Feeding ring is worth its weight in gold!


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

Maybe i'm wrong about this, but don't buy any more plants. If your conditions are right, they will grow by sending out runners in awhile, and soon they will spread like crazy with new daughter plants popping out of the substrate all over the place. It takes a bit of time, but if u are patient, you only needed to buy one plant and let them daisy-chain, then relocate!

Good luck.

P.S. The tank looks almost too clean right now lol.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

those plants do not look real. they look real just a little too good to be real. if that makes sense. if they are real then dang those are some nice plants. High quality greenary.


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

Mikey13 said:


> Maybe i'm wrong about this, but don't buy any more plants. If your conditions are right, they will grow by sending out runners in awhile, and soon they will spread like crazy with new daughter plants popping out of the substrate all over the place. It takes a bit of time, but if u are patient, you only needed to buy one plant and let them daisy-chain, then relocate!


Ha ha I fooled you ! Plants are 100% fake . Penn PLax "SINKER" are the name of plant manufacturer. After about a month they should start to get some build-up , then they might look more natural. But I did my research and these plants are closest to real .


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

Mikey13 said:


> Maybe i'm wrong about this, but don't buy any more plants. If your conditions are right, they will grow by sending out runners in awhile, and soon they will spread like crazy with new daughter plants popping out of the substrate all over the place. It takes a bit of time, but if u are patient, you only needed to buy one plant and let them daisy-chain, then relocate!


Ha ha I fooled you ! Plants are 100% fake . Penn PLax "SINKER" are the name of plant manufacturer. After about a month they should start to get some build-up , then they might look more natural. But I did my research and these plants are closest to real .


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

nice looking tank Beautiful fish. I have loaches too and really like them. 
the plants look good, and quite realistic.


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*A very put together aquarium. I like it.
was the sump bought as is, or custom made?*


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats one clean looking aquarium :thumb:


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

Ssssssspit_Fire said:



> *A very put together aquarium. I like it.
> was the sump bought as is, or custom made?*


The Wet/Dry filter is a Magnavore product. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3587+18997&pcatid=18997


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

Added a AA Killer Green Machine 24 watt uv sterlizer for extra protection. Have slighty hazey water so I've tried everything but this . Fairly inexpensive and has really good reviews , if it doesn't perform well, I'll take it back and get the much more expensive Turbo Twist but until then I'm saving some money. Here is a picture of it stuffed in my wet dry , not much room but it should do.







.









Here is the tank before uv sterilizing


----------



## Crackerballer (Mar 5, 2006)

Any chance on an update to this? I want a followup on how that sump as performed.


----------



## cichlidrd (Jan 15, 2010)

really nice set up


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

I have been very busy with work but new picture are on the way. Honestly a cannot say enough about Magnavore's Wet/Dry Filters. In my own opinion it is the key to my clean tank and by far the EASIEST filter to clean. Maybe 20 minutes a month plus weekly or biweekly water changes. Remember just because you have a good filter doesn't mean you skip you tank husbandry!!!! A clean tank creates optimum conditions for color, appetite, breading and most important Health. Wish all of you the best with your tank mates!!


----------



## earache (Feb 23, 2009)

Great setup. I'm actually looking at the exact same tank and wet/dry. Wondering if you could comment on sump noise. My tank will be going in the living room so the wife wants it super quiet. I've been going back and forth over buying a drilled tank and doing a sump like yours or an undrilled tank using a canister, probably an FX5. Any input would be great. TIA


----------



## tlspmm (Feb 1, 2009)

earache said:


> Great setup. I'm actually looking at the exact same tank and wet/dry. Wondering if you could comment on sump noise. My tank will be going in the living room so the wife wants it super quiet. I've been going back and forth over buying a drilled tank and doing a sump like yours or an undrilled tank using a canister, probably an FX5. Any input would be great. TIA


Thank you for the comments. I have been in the hobby for over 16 years and I would never go back to canister filters. There isn't a HOB or canister filter that will give you results like the magnavore wet/dry.....with wet /dry you can get better FLOW rates not to mention maintenance on that FX5 is a nightmare plus the seals start to leak after time...imoo don't waste your money. My tank is filtered about 10 times a hr which is optimum . I have a 120 gallon tank with a 30 gallon sump so 150 gallon total> I have 2 Mag Drive 7 pumps with head pressure gives me around 1100 gallon hr. As far as noise goes different pump manufacturers have different noise decibals but Mag Drives are the quietus. My tank is actually very quiet. However any new tank is going to have increased noise because tanks aren't noise less. Tank water level and Wet/dry LOW water levels will increase the noise. As a matter a fact that's how I guage my wet/dry needing more water ..just by the sound. I did in fact go to home depot and bought one white 3/4 rigid foam and used that in tank stand where Wet/dry sits just on both sides and the back considering tank stand is opened in the back. Honestly if I were you I would get a reef ready tank. Don't try drilling your own tank.......it's a nightmare plus you have to install the overflow which are a pain to install. DON'T and I repeat don't get a tank and put a OVERFLOW box on the back unless you like having your house flooded. I don't care what anybody has to say about this..if the power goes out the overflow box will continue to siphon until it breaks the water seal ... in the meantime you pumps don't have power to push the water back into the tank so the wet/dry will overflow onto your floors!! Plus Overflow boxes ONLY remove surface water >>>> Why waste your money and you time . My tank is self contained so if the power goes out the pumps stop and what water is in the return lines comes back into the wet/dry. That's why there is a maximum and minimum water levels in your wet/dry just for that reason. No worries when power goes out.I wouldn't change ONE thing on my tank. Good Luck!!


----------



## earache (Feb 23, 2009)

tlspmm said:


> earache said:
> 
> 
> > Great setup. I'm actually looking at the exact same tank and wet/dry. Wondering if you could comment on sump noise. My tank will be going in the living room so the wife wants it super quiet. I've been going back and forth over buying a drilled tank and doing a sump like yours or an undrilled tank using a canister, probably an FX5. Any input would be great. TIA
> ...


I'm with ya. I've got a line on an Aqueon 120 with Megaflows so that's probably what I'll end up with. I just love your tank. Couple more questions... Where do you have your heater(s)? How is that UV filter working out? What kind of standpipes are you using? Thanks for your help.


----------

